# Remplacer deux retours à la ligne par un seul



## Mike4444 (24 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

En important une note d'Evernote dans Notes d'Apple, chaque retour à la ligne est doublé.
Par exemple : dans Evernote, j'ai :
"blablabla
blablabla
blablabla"
et en important dans Notes, j'obtiens :
"blablabla

blablabla

blablabla"

Je souhaiterais supprimer le retour à la ligne supplémentaire via un applescript qui rechercherait deux retours à la ligne consécutifs et les remplacerait par un seul. Etant novice dans ce langage et ayant effectué d'infructueuses recherches sur le net, je me permets de solliciter votre aide.


----------



## Garkam (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas ce problème quand j'importe... le seul cas ou ça m'arrive c'est quand j'utilise les listes à puces.




De plus Evernote utilise le format XML pour l'export ce qui complique la création d'un script .


----------



## Mike4444 (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je vous remercie de votre message.
En effet, mon problème vient des listes à puces que j'utilise abondamment dans mes notes.

Après coup, je pense que c'est insoluble, comme vous. En effet, j'ai essayé de rechercher/remplacer manuellement les sauts de ligne et, même ainsi, je n'y parviens pas. Si ainsi je n'arrive pas à nettoyer convenablement le texte, je ne vois pas comment un script y arriverait...

Je vais donc laisser tomber...
Merci encore.


----------



## Garkam (26 Janvier 2021)

Oui et je pense que c’est Notes ( iOS, iPadOS et Mac) qui ajoute ces sauts de ligne, ce qui est étonnant c’est que si tu te connectes sur iCloud.com, ces sauts n’apparaissent pas


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2021)

Essaye de coller le texte en tenant les touches   : Majuscule + alt + cmd + V. 

Cela devrait forcer le texte à adopter les mêmes attributs que ceux actifs sous le point d'insertion.

Sinon, tente une copie dans Textedit en format texte brut, puis fait un copier collé dans Evernote, cela peut résoudre quelques problèmes.


----------

